# What boots fit best in union bindings?



## Guest

Im picking up a new pair of unions this year but I cant decide between the forces or the new contacts. And I gotta get a new pair of boots so Im wondering which boots fit best in the union bindings?


----------



## Triple8Sol




----------



## Guest

Triple8Sol said:


>


lol... i only ask cause im curious, im not sure if the contacts are going to be narrower or wider than the forces


----------



## Milo303

Might try and see what boots fit best on you.....

There's tons of bindings out there that will work for you, but maybe only 1 pair of boots.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Milo gets it. Choose the right boots first. Then find bindings that work with them.


----------



## legallyillegal

what size bindings


----------



## Kanilas

bateleonboarder said:


> Im picking up a new pair of unions this year but I cant decide between the forces or the new contacts. And I gotta get a new pair of boots so Im wondering which boots fit best in the union bindings?


Snowboarding boots will fit best. :cheeky4: 


Go with whatever fits your feet best, they'll probably work with the bindings. I use Burton Rulers with my Forces


----------



## rgrwilco

my contacts are norrower than my forces


----------



## Triple8Sol

Seriously, let's use some common sense here. Try on boots, find what works for you, and buy them. Bring your new boots to a local shop that carries the bindings you're interested in and test-fit them.


----------



## redlude97

bateleon :dunno:


----------



## Guest

contacts are usually a tad bit narrower than the forces. My 32 lashed boots fit perfectly in my forces. The toe stap on my forces conform nicely around the toe box/cap of my boot. I think you'd like the forces better.


----------

